# Meet Lamar, my 2 month old Pitbull/Akita mix



## adamfnporter (Feb 28, 2013)

I got Lamar about a week ago, and just within this week he has already learned so much. Such as outside is where he needs to potty, "No bite"(he'll still nibble but when he bites too hard he'll immediately make up for it and give me kisses), and he learned "sit" in one night. Last night, actually. He seems to be a very intelligent pup, and has been such a joy and ease to train. Even with his brother, Bison in the house.



















Lamar and my 5 year old Lab/Pointer mix


----------



## adamfnporter (Feb 28, 2013)

He seems very comfortable 









Lamar and his brother, Bison









Bison is my best friend's pup, and since we are always together, they are always together. As well as his sister, Anabelle, which is my other friend/cousin's pup. We got them all at the same time.

Lamar, Anabelle, Bison(in order front to back) sleeping away


----------



## Chi Nation (Feb 25, 2013)

He is soooo adorable!!


----------



## adamfnporter (Feb 28, 2013)

He is definitely a bundle of joy


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

He's definitely a cute little thing.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

adamfnporter said:


> He seems very comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats so great that 3 littermates got to stay in each others' lives!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Adorable pups! .... All three of them!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw, he's so cute! And Pit/Akita...wow he's going to be one big dog!


----------



## adamfnporter (Feb 28, 2013)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Aw, he's so cute! And Pit/Akita...wow he's going to be one big dog!


Yeah, I'm pretty excited to see how he turns out


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

That first picture. such a cute little face. but looks like he might be a handful =-)


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

He is one darn cute puppy! Keep posting pictures. I have got to see what a pit/akita looks like when he grows up!


----------



## adamfnporter (Feb 28, 2013)

Fade said:


> That first picture. such a cute little face. but looks like he might be a handful =-)


 He's pretty well mannered. His brother, however, can be quite the handful 

But I will definitely keep you all updated as he grows!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

He is very cute!.


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

What an adorable puppers! <3


----------



## adamfnporter (Feb 28, 2013)

Wakey, wakey


----------



## adamfnporter (Feb 28, 2013)

got a couple more 

Lamar and his sister, Anabelle.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

CUTE! 

tooshort


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## sscott87 (Feb 19, 2012)

Love the colors on all of them! If only puppies would stay that size lol


----------



## adamfnporter (Feb 28, 2013)

I took Lamar to visit his momma, Isabelle. And here she is!


----------



## adamfnporter (Feb 28, 2013)

Momma and son sleeping away


----------



## adamfnporter (Feb 28, 2013)

I've got a few new ones for ya. He's growing so fast!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

What a sweet face. Adorable puppy!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Interesting mix, very cute cant wait to see him all grown up


----------



## adamfnporter (Feb 28, 2013)

My camera on my phone busted so now all I can take are front facing ones! But he's growing up so fast


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

SO cute! I love his white markings!


----------



## adamfnporter (Feb 28, 2013)

mr.noodles said:


> What a gorgeous boy Lamar is. Named after Kendrick?


Indeed he is!


----------



## adamfnporter (Feb 28, 2013)

It's been awhile since I've updated you guys with a growing Lamar! I also just recently found out that his father, the Akita, is a mixed with GSD. That could explain some of Lamar's coloring. Anyways, here you go


----------



## TillysMum (May 19, 2013)

He is absolutely adorable!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

He has grown so much! Looking like he's going to be quite the handsome boy.  Thanks for updating!


----------



## adamfnporter (Feb 28, 2013)

He is definitely growing fast! He absolutely loves and adores children, and is just incredible with them. He really is quite the handsome sweetheart


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

He is such a good looking dog. I love his color.


----------



## adamfnporter (Feb 28, 2013)

I just got home from picking Lamar up at the vet's. He went and got fixed today, poor guy didn't even see it coming. Anyways he did fine, and he is post-operation. He always weighs in at a whopping 52lbs now at 5 months old!


----------



## adamfnporter (Feb 28, 2013)

It's been awhile since I've provided you guys with up to date pictures, so here you go! He just turned 9 months old 7 days ago.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

He's SO handsome <3 I can def see some GSD in there!


----------

